# failed 1 hour glucose test - headaches possible sign of GD?



## gubeedal

So, I failed my one hour glucose tolerance test with a 150. Doctor wants me below 130. 

Now I have to take the three hour test. Prior to the test (which I have scheduled this Saturday) I have to follow a three day carb loading diet. I have to eat EVERYTHING on the diet (i listed it below). I cannot skip out on anything. The problem? The diet is giving me headaches. Is this a bad sign? I was sick the entire day with a migraine following the one hour test. I'm really not looking foward to the 3 hour test. Has anyone else experienced this? 

Here's my day: 

Breakfast -3/4 cup cold cereal, 1 piece of toast with margarine, 1 piece of fruit, 1 cup of milk, 1/2 cup fruit juice

snack: 1/2 cup canned fruit

lunch: 1 hamburger on a bun with 1/2 cup canned fruit

snack 2: 1/2 cup pudding or ice cream

dinner: 3-4 oz of meat, 1 cup pasta or potatoes, 1/2 cup vegetable, 1/2 cup canned fruit, 1 cup milk

I can have more food than what is listed, but nothing less.


----------



## MKHewson

gubeedal said:


> So, I failed my one hour glucose tolerance test with a 150. Doctor wants me below 130.
> 
> Now I have to take the three hour test. Prior to the test (which I have scheduled this Saturday) I have to follow a three day carb loading diet. I have to eat EVERYTHING on the diet (i listed it below). I cannot skip out on anything. The problem? The diet is giving me headaches. Is this a bad sign? I was sick the entire day with a migraine following the one hour test. I'm really not looking foward to the 3 hour test. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Here's my day:
> 
> Breakfast -3/4 cup cold cereal, 1 piece of toast with margarine, 1 piece of fruit, 1 cup of milk, 1/2 cup fruit juice
> 
> snack: 1/2 cup canned fruit
> 
> lunch: 1 hamburger on a bun with 1/2 cup canned fruit
> 
> snack 2: 1/2 cup pudding or ice cream
> 
> dinner: 3-4 oz of meat, 1 cup pasta or potatoes, 1/2 cup vegetable, 1/2 cup canned fruit, 1 cup milk
> 
> I can have more food than what is listed, but nothing less.

I have GD and this is the meal plan I was giving

https://i45.tinypic.com/2vx2hpg.jpg


----------



## Stressbucket

Oy. I feel lucky. I just had a two-hour after my 1-hour, and I just had to fast from nine the night before.

I don't think it's necessarily a bad sign that you're getting headaches. A quick Google search shows them as one of the side effects of athletes carbo-loading. If that's more carbohydrate than you're used to eating in a day, it's likely just your body wondering what on earth you're doing to it.

Good luck!


----------



## sunnydazegirl

I pasted the first test and then had to do the 3 hour test later on and I had to fast the night prior to my test and then came in and failed the fasting numbers so they gave me the diagnosis.


----------



## rjm09

Crap!! No way i could eat all that food on the list!!! Id make myself sick!

Hoping i just pass my 1 hr :/ now i've gotta google this :( dint have this test with ds, it sure is freakin me out now!


----------



## amjon

gubeedal said:


> So, I failed my one hour glucose tolerance test with a 150. Doctor wants me below 130.
> 
> Now I have to take the three hour test. Prior to the test (which I have scheduled this Saturday) I have to follow a three day carb loading diet. I have to eat EVERYTHING on the diet (i listed it below). I cannot skip out on anything. The problem? The diet is giving me headaches. Is this a bad sign? I was sick the entire day with a migraine following the one hour test. I'm really not looking foward to the 3 hour test. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Here's my day:
> 
> Breakfast -3/4 cup cold cereal, 1 piece of toast with margarine, 1 piece of fruit, 1 cup of milk, 1/2 cup fruit juice
> 
> snack: 1/2 cup canned fruit
> 
> lunch: 1 hamburger on a bun with 1/2 cup canned fruit
> 
> snack 2: 1/2 cup pudding or ice cream
> 
> dinner: 3-4 oz of meat, 1 cup pasta or potatoes, 1/2 cup vegetable, 1/2 cup canned fruit, 1 cup milk
> 
> I can have more food than what is listed, but nothing less.

Really, my OB told me mine was normal at 134. It's such a shame none of the doctors can agree on what levels are "normal". :( I would cut out the canned fruit and ice cream and probably the cereal. They are much too high in sugar/ simple carbs. Also, combining carbs with fat and protein is usually better at keeping BG stable than carbs alone. Switch the snack for maybe whole wheat cracker with cheese or natural peanut butter and try to cut out the pasta and potatoes as well. You MAY tolerate fresh fruit, but might have to switch it for something with less natural sugar/ more whole grains.

Just noticed it was the menu given to you. Are they nuts???? It's no wonder you failed your fasting on a diet like that if you're the least bit IR that diet would cause havoc with your BG levels.


----------



## sunnydazegirl

I am confused by these pre-testing diets. I went in after fasting overnight and had my testing in the morning time. They never told me to eat high carbs or anything like that prior to the test, just eat normal. Is it common for them to have people eat carb loaded foods/diets prior to the test? I failed the test with my fast numbers, but I was just wondering if different doctors do the testing differently.


----------



## gubeedal

I inquired as to the carb loading diet. (I'm still waiting on my results) but apparently the diet is because its the carbs that they want to see if you are processing. Some people are sugar sensitive (like I am) simple sugars make me shake and I have issues with them on an empty stomach. However, I can usually handle my carbs. 

Interesting to say the least.


----------



## sunnydazegirl

That is interesting. I have noticed just through experimenting that things like breads, pasta will make my blood sugar go high, but I can have a piece of chocolate or a small ice cream and they won't really go to high. I do admit before the GD I use to eat carbs like crazy. And rarely ever touched anything sweet.


----------



## gubeedal

Well, passed my three hour test! 

Plus, I didn't get nearly as sick afterwards as I did the one hour. After the one hour, I had a migraine all day and was just miserable. AFter the 3 hour, I just ate, took a nap, and then felt fine. :)


----------

